# XC/ Marathon "Racebike" für ca. 2500 Euro



## Rookie4live (11. März 2018)

Moin,

ich überlege mir ein neues Hardtail zuzulegen, mit dem man auch mal als Amateur ambitioniert beim XC Rennen oder beim Marathon starten könnte.Im Idealfall in Größe M und nicht schwerer als 10-10,5 KG. 

Bin leider bei den Bikes noch nicht so der Kenner und hoffe auf Tips von euch.
Als erste Idee hätte ich die Bikes von Radon:

https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/hardtail/jealous/jealous-70-2018/
https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/hardtail/jealous/ 
oder für 300 mehr mit Di2 das folgende
https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/hardtail/jealous/jealous-90-di2/
Da direkt die Frage ob sich 300 Euro mehr für Di2 lohnen würden.

andere Alternative wäre das ghost lector https://www.bunnyhop.de/de/fahrraeder/mountainbike/ghost-lector-7-lc-29-night-black-20175?info=38989

Weitere Frage: Fox Float Performance 32, Rockshox Sid oder RS1. Gibt es große Unterschiede?

Ja ansonsten wäre ich auf Meinungen oder Gegenvorschläge zu oben genannten gespannt. 

Besten Dank. Bis denn


----------



## gewichtheber (12. März 2018)

"ambitioniert"...Wenn du 5W/kg an der Schwelle treten kannst, dann kannst du mit einem sehr einfach Rad schon sehr viel erreichen.
Hast du schon mal über ein gebrauchtes Rad aus dem Bikemarkt nachgedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (12. März 2018)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich überlege mir ein neues Hardtail zuzulegen, mit dem man auch mal als Amateur ambitioniert beim XC Rennen oder beim Marathon starten könnte.Im Idealfall in Größe M und nicht schwerer als 10-10,5 KG.
> 
> ...


Cube Reaction C 62 SL


----------



## gili89 (13. März 2018)

https://www.bikester.at/cube-reaction-gtc-eagle-1x-greynflashred-539640.html

falls dir Größe 48 passt...
mehr Bike für das Geld gibt's nicht.


----------



## FirstGeneration (13. März 2018)

zwar hässlich wie die Nacht, aber Recht hat er, der @gili89


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (13. März 2018)

Radon ist für mich eh die Wahl Nr 1 wenn es um Preis/Leistung in Kombination mit After Sales-Verhalten geht. Mit dem Jealous machst Du bestimmt nichts falsch. Das wäre mein nächster Hardtail-Kauf.
Würde 2fach Antrieb nehmen, wenn Du nicht megastark bist. Jetzt werden sich gleich wieder einige 1fach-Fanatiker melden, die mit der Bandbreite moderner Eagles argumentieren - aber die Gangsprünge wären nichts für mich.
Gabel würde ich Rock Shox (wegen Service) und klassisch (anfänglicher RS 1-Hype ist mW vorbei) nehmen.


----------



## FirstGeneration (13. März 2018)

TE- geh in die nächsten Radläden, lass dich beraten und fahre ein paar Räder zur Probe. Kaufe nicht einfach ein Rad vom Hörensagen, ohne mal draufgesessen zu haben, egal was das Preis-lLeistungsverhältnis sagt. Alles andere ist Blödsinn!


----------



## Rookie4live (14. März 2018)

Moin,

danke für eure Rückmeldungen. Das Cube Reaction C62 SL ist tatsächlich auch sehr interessant. Suche gerade nach Probefahrten.

Der Link von Bikester funktioniert leider nicht mehr und ich denke 48 ist ein Tick zu groß.

"Würde 2fach Antrieb nehmen, wenn Du nicht megastark bist. Jetzt werden sich gleich wieder einige 1fach-Fanatiker melden, die mit der Bandbreite moderner Eagles argumentieren - aber die Gangsprünge wären nichts für mich."

Keine Ahunung ob ich megastark bin, relativ fit bin ich. Fahre am derzeitigen Bulls Copperhead 3 RS 27,5 eine xt 2fach 26/36 und am Enduro ne 1x11. Finde 26, 36 in der Ebene/ leichte Downhills teilweise nen Tick zu schwach und wünsche mir manchmal nen 38er.

Denke einfach würde mir am XC auch reichen, aber mir gefallen die XT Trigger, mit dem zwei Gänge aufeinmal auf kleinere Ritzel (hoch) schalten, deutlich besser als die Sram Trigger.
Da es im Prinzip keine 1x11 Bikes mehr gibt würde ich deswegen erstmaö zu 2x11 XT tendieren und bei Bedarf umrüsten. 
Hier wäre das Radon mit Di2 interssant, weil es ja mit dem Synchroshift auch die Option bieten würde auf den linken Trigger zu verzichten?
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?

Soweit danke erstmal. Und gerne weitere Tipps.
Wegen dem Bikeladen gibt es in Bremen für MTBs leider nur begrenzte Angebote.

Bis denn


----------



## FirstGeneration (14. März 2018)

Wenn Du in HB keine ordentliche Bikeläden hast, komm nach H. Hier gibt es einige sehr gute Läden, die allesamt auch div. Räder zum probieren da haben.


----------



## gewichtheber (14. März 2018)

In Bremen kannst du bei RIHA bike Beratung bekommen und auch bei Stadler gibt´s ne Menge Bikes zum Probefahren und Beratung gibts auch.


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (14. März 2018)

sorry, Umwerfer? was ist das? in zeiten von 9x46 / 10x50 ...
- würde dir zu einer FOX Step Cast raten. mit ihrem Gewicht unschlagbar. Die Reba RL ist da gleich Mal 200g schwerer.
- Beim Rahmen nicht sparen, meiner Erfahrung nach behält man den am längsten.
- beim Cube hast du immer noch die scheiss Steuersätze mit eigenen "Standarts" die ewig hoch bauen...

kommt selber aufbauen überhaupt in Frage?

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (15. März 2018)

GSP-Heimkehrer schrieb:


> sorry, Umwerfer?


 
Das ist das tolle Ding was dafür sorgt das man immer den passenden Gang finde, egal ob hoch oder runter. Sorgt für einen universellen einsatzbereich des Bikes, wenn man zb wie ich 24/38 -11/40 fährt eine super Bandbreite incl einer schönen feinen abstufung.
Und bekommt Komponenten für kleines Geld die lange und zuverlässig funktioniert.

Geniale Erfindung


----------



## gewichtheber (15. März 2018)

Man bedenke auch den höheren Wirkungsgrad durch geringeren Schrägstand der Kette.


----------



## Rookie4live (16. März 2018)

Mhh ja Selbstaufbau wäre natürlich das geilste, aber ist nach meinen bisherigen Überlegungen etwas teurer als ein Komplettrad oder täusche ich mich da?

Rahmen zb der billigere Radon: Gew 1090 in 16zoll und entsprechend mehr in 18 ~ 800
Laufradsatz: wäre  zbmavic crossmax elite ~ ab~ 750 DT Swiss XR1501 Spline One, von Laufrädern keine große Ahnung, gerne Tips 
XT einfach komplettgruppe inkl. Bremsen  ~ 600 
Rockshox Sid ~ 500
Lenker, Vorbau, Steuersatz etwas billigeres ~250
Sattelstütze+ sattel auch billiger~ 100

insgesamt ohne Reifen und Pedale um die 3000 wenn ich nichts vergessen habe. 

Zur Komplettgruppe XT einfach hätte ich nochmal die Frage. Kann man mit einfach ein 36er Kettenblatt fahren? bei den Elfachgruppen geht die Auswahl immer nur bis 34. Meine Überlegung wäre 36 und 11/46 zu fahren.
Oder ist das "Wahnsinn" in steileren Gefilden. 

soweit erstmal danke für eure Anregungen.


----------



## gili89 (16. März 2018)

Selbstaufbau wäre mit einem Cube-Rahmen (Sale!) derzeit recht günstig möglich: 
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...9-side-swing-rahmen-grey-n-flashyellow-711752
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...29-side-swing-rahmen-carbon-n-flashred-692512

Um 2500 kannst da locker was sub 10kg aufbauen. 

Bremsen: Magura MT4 180€ inkl Scheiben (leichter als XT, und die neuen XT glänzen nicht gerade mit Zuverlässigkeit - Stichwort Druckpunktwandern)
Gabel: Reba oder Sid (400-600€)
LRS: irgendwas um ~400€ mit etwa 1600-1700g (actionsports oder von einem sonstigen laufradbastler aufbauen lassen)
Schalterei: GX Eagle (dann reicht dir auch ein 34er Kettenblatt) - 400€ inkl Kurbel
Sattelstütze: Chinacarbon (40€ 140g)
Sattel: Chinacarbon (30€ 100g)
Vorbau: Kalloy Uno (50€ 100g)
Lenker: PRO Tharsis XC (133g 115€)
Reifen: Specialized Fast Trak oder Renegade Gripton - Tubeless 100€ inkl Tubelessmilch etc
Griffe: Lizard Skins DP 25€
Pedale: Eggbeater2 60€ 280g

so in etwa würd ichs aufbaun.


----------



## rapidrabbit (16. März 2018)

Und wenn du nicht alles für viel Geld neu kaufst und vor gebrauchter Ware bzw. Schnäppchenjagd nicht zurückschreckst, bleibt sicher noch gut  ein Tausender von Budget übrig.


----------



## schnezler (16. März 2018)

Ich würde auch zum Selbstaufbau raten. Hab vor 2 Jahren mit dem vorgeschlagenen Cube Rahmen ein Rad für meine Freundin gebaut. Preislich waren das 1200€ ohne den komplett bestückten LRS. Es gibt immer wieder gute gebrauchte Teile  Gewicht war bei der Kiste bei ca. 9,5kg.

Mein HT was ich mir gerade aufbaue kommt sollte Kostenmäßig auch nicht viel teurer werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rookie4live (16. März 2018)

nice. super tips.
tendiere ich jetzt auch eher zu Selbstbau. Unsicher bin ich aber noch beim Antrieb. Hatte am Enduro ne 1x11 gx... Kassette ist top aber
mir hat der Schalthebel überhaupt nicht gefallen. Da finde ich den XT um Längen besser. Auch die Funktion 2 Gänge auf einmal aufs kleinere Ritzel, also hoch, zu schalten gefällt mir richtig gut. 
Gibt es Sram Trigger/ Schaltwerke die das auch können oder kann das nur Shimano?
Deswegen bin wäre ich da gedanklich noch bei xt 1x11 36 / 11/46.


----------



## Rookie4live (16. März 2018)

Noch ne Frage, jemand den Gripshift bei der Eagle schon gefahren? Kann ich da fix mit hochschalten oder wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Hackepeter79 (16. März 2018)

Werkzeug nicht vergessen, falls nicht vorhanden. Lager etc. fehlen doch auch und müssen eingepresst werden.


----------



## Alex0303 (20. März 2018)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage, jemand den Gripshift bei der Eagle schon gefahren? Kann ich da fix mit hochschalten oder wie funktioniert das?



Grip Shift hatte ich schon. 
Zwar nicht 12fach aber egal. 
Schalten geht super schnell. 
Das passt alles. 

Würd auch einen Aufbau empfehlen. 
Bisschen schauen, ob man wo Schnäppchen findet und einlesen in die Technik ... 
Macht auch Spaß ...


----------



## Rookie4live (22. März 2018)

Moin,

danke nochmal für alle Tips. Leider muss ich das Projekt aus finanziellen Gründne um ein paar Wochen verschieben...
Aber mein aktueller S
tand wäre:

Bremsen: Magura Trail Sport inkl. scheiben 180/ 160 190 ~Euro, gefällt mir wegen der HC Hebel besser als die MT 4 und ist nur 10 Euro teurer
Gabel:  ~ Sid 600€
LRS: der tip von actionssports ~470€ https://www.actionsports.de/dt-swis...g-4230?c=168#6827631c42e27480680972c40d191f15
Schalterei: shimano xt 1x11 11-46 mit 34 ~ 315
Tretlager ~ 50
Sattelstütze: Chinacarbon? (40€ 140g) <-- woher
Sattel: Chinacarbon (30€ 100g)<-- woher
Vorbau: Kalloy Uno (50€ 100g)
Lenker: PRO Tharsis XC (133g 115€)
Reifen: race king, xking 
Griffe: Lizard Skins DP 25€
Pedale: Eggbeater2 60€ 280g
Rahmen bin ich mir noch unsicher, rein voner Optik bin ich da noch bei dem radon jealous für 800 bei 1100g
alles in allem wären es wohl ~2800 mit adapetern und kleinkram

Wenn jemand grobe Fehler findet oder bessere Ideen hat, haut gerne raus. Ich habe jetzt erstmal paar Wochen Zeit Füsse stillzuhalten


----------



## gili89 (22. März 2018)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> Sattelstütze: Chinacarbon? (40€ 140g) <-- woher
> Sattel: Chinacarbon (30€ 100g)<-- woher
> Vorbau: Kalloy Uno (50€ 100g)
> Lenker: PRO Tharsis XC (133g 115€)
> Reifen: race king, xking



Sattelstütze: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-...cycle-seat-post-31-6-27-2-30/32795698146.html
Sattel: https://www.amazon.de/Labewin-Glänzend-Carbon-Fahrrad-Radfahren/dp/B06XRD3LH8/
Reifen: nimm bitte keine Conti, wenn du vorhast Tubeless zu fahren..der Tipp mit den Speci-Reifen war schon ernst gemeint und du wirst es nicht bereuen. 
Tretlager kostet eher 30€, keine 50
Schalterei: warum nimmst du keine GX-Kassette (10-42)? die ist viel leichter als die XT und kostet nicht viel mehr. Bei Actionsports dann einfach den XD-Freilauf nehmen statt dem Standard-Shimano. Dann reicht dir vorne ein 32er Blatt. 

rein für die Optik des Rahmens 500€ mehr ausgeben ist halt auch etwas wild - aber wie du meinst  
Eine SID sollte auch um 400 zu haben sein, mit ein bisschen Suche oder Mut zu gebrauchten Gabeln


----------



## Rookie4live (22. März 2018)

jo stimmt mit der gx kassette hast du recht. fahre ich am enduro auch und die kassette reinigt sich auch besser  ist notiert.

wegen der conti reifen. Will auf jedenfall Tubeless fahren. Wann hast du die contis das letzte mal tubeless probiert? Glaub die neuen contis haben die alten Probleme nicht. Hatte am enduro mit baron und trailking null probleme. Mit Standpumpe sofort dicht. Kollege hat sie sogar mal aufm Trail mit Minipumpe dichtbekommen. Fand den xking sonst nen super reifen und hätte halt noch welche, aber sonst danke für deinen tip.

ein Frage taucht bei mir wegen der Suche nach Gabeln auf. Boost?! Überbewertet oder am 29er sinnvoll?
Frage vor allem weil der Radon Rahmen hätte hinten Boost, sollte die Gabel dann auch boost haben oder geht eine "normale". Nicht das sich die Kiste dann unausgeglichen anfühlt.


----------



## gili89 (22. März 2018)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> ein Frage taucht bei mir wegen der Suche nach Gabeln auf. Boost?! Überbewertet oder am 29er sinnvoll?
> Frage vor allem weil der Radon Rahmen hätte hinten Boost, sollte die Gabel dann auch boost haben oder geht eine "normale". Nicht das sich die Kiste dann unausgeglichen anfühlt.



ist egal. aber 29er boost-gabeln gibts/gabs kürzlich bei bike-components zu schleuderpreisen. vor allem FOX


----------



## eurasio (22. März 2018)

just my five cents:
Von so nem Carbonsattel ohne Polster bekommst doch Hämorrhoiden. Ist ausserdem superrutschig so ein Teil. 
Eggbeater haben nicht die beste Lagerung und einen bescheidenen Stand, sind halt leicht. Cleats sind auch teurer als Shimanski. 
Gripshift muss man mögen, ich tue es nicht.
Ich hatte bei meinem 1X Shimano XT Antrieb massiv höheren Verschleiss als bei 2X, Thema Kettenschräglauf und ständige Nutzung der kleinsten Ritzel. Aber wenn es ein Gewichtsprojekt wird, muss mal halt Abstriche machen. Sonst klingt das ganze schon ziemlich lecker.
Wenn möglich würde ich auf Boost gehen, Thema Wiederverkauf u.s.w. Muss man halt schauen was das ganze dadurch teurer wird.
ansonsten have fun!


----------



## gili89 (22. März 2018)

eurasio schrieb:


> just my five cents:
> Von so nem Carbonsattel ohne Polster bekommst doch Hämorrhoiden. Ist ausserdem superrutschig so ein Teil.



aha - . Der Sattel muss von der Breite her passen, dann gilt: je härter desto gemütlicher. Für mich zB gibts keinen gemütlicheren Sattel als den Speedneedle.

Und zum Verschleiß mit 1-fach vs 2-fach: da macht eine Drecktour mehr oder weniger wahrscheinlich mehr aus, als der minimal andere Kettenschräglauf. Ich hab auf meinem Trainingsbike jetzt 13000km drauf, 2 Sunrace-Kassetten und ein paar Sram PC-1110 Ketten verschlissen, that's it. Kettenblatt tausche ich zw 30, 32 und 34, da is noch keines davon tot. Also das is echt kein Argument...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccpirat (22. März 2018)

Den Carbonsattel hatte ich auch, die Härte war kein Problem, nur bin ich da immens drauf rumgerutscht.

Habe dann auf den GUB 1158 gewechselt. Der hat eine Polsterung, kostet bei Aliexpres 32Euro und ist nicht schlechter als der Speedneedle auf meinem Cannondale.


Den Kalloy uno kriegst bei Ali oder Ebay bereits für 20,-
Darfst nur nicht über eBay.de, man glaubt garnicht wie die bei uns die Chinateile zensieren.

Chinastütze ist auch so ein Ding, teilweise haben sie Untermaß, rutschen oder knacken.
Ich hatte so eine gerade günstige wie oben verlinkt, das war nix.
Dagegen habe ich eine die doppelt so teuer war und etwas schwerer, die ist perfekt.
Also 50/50


----------



## eurasio (22. März 2018)

gili89 schrieb:


> Und zum Verschleiß mit 1-fach vs 2-fach: da macht eine Drecktour mehr oder weniger wahrscheinlich mehr aus, als der minimal andere Kettenschräglauf. Ich hab auf meinem Trainingsbike jetzt 13000km drauf, 2 Sunrace-Kassetten und ein paar Sram PC-1110 Ketten verschlissen, that's it. Kettenblatt tausche ich zw 30, 32 und 34, da is noch keines davon tot. Also das is echt kein Argument...



Will das Thema nicht tot diskutieren, kann nur sagen das ich nach nem halben Jahr (unter 1000 km Laufleistung) die beiden kleinsten Ritzel der XT Kassette und Kette tauschen musste, weil da nix mehr ging. War richtig erschrocken, weil ich sowas gar nicht kannte. Bei einer SRAM Kassette die aus einem Block gefräst ist, hast dann ein Problem. Und bei Ritzeln mit 9 oder 10 Zähnen wird das sicherlich nicht besser.  Das Angebot mit der DI2 und Syntace Parts ist eigtl. net zu toppen. Da brauchst dann auch keine Kettenblätter tauschen, je nach Tagestour. Aber alles Geschmackssache natürlich.


----------



## eurasio (22. März 2018)

gili89 schrieb:


> aha - . Der Sattel muss von der Breite her passen, dann gilt: je härter desto gemütlicher. Für mich zB gibts keinen gemütlicheren Sattel als den Speedneedle.



Ist leider nicht nur die Breite, Form ist auf jeden Fall auch relevant. Bab da echt ne Odysee hinter mir. Bin jetzt aber sehr glücklich mit Prologo Kappa.


----------



## gili89 (23. März 2018)

eurasio schrieb:


> Will das Thema nicht tot diskutieren, kann nur sagen das ich nach nem halben Jahr (unter 1000 km Laufleistung) die beiden kleinsten Ritzel der XT Kassette und Kette tauschen musste, weil da nix mehr ging. War richtig erschrocken, weil ich sowas gar nicht kannte. Bei einer SRAM Kassette die aus einem Block gefräst ist, hast dann ein Problem. Und bei Ritzeln mit 9 oder 10 Zähnen wird das sicherlich nicht besser.  Das Angebot mit der DI2 und Syntace Parts ist eigtl. net zu toppen. Da brauchst dann auch keine Kettenblätter tauschen, je nach Tagestour. Aber alles Geschmackssache natürlich.



das liegt aber zu 100% nicht an 1-fach, sondern wahrscheinlich an mangelnder Pflege oder ähnlichem und wäre dir mit 2-fach ganz genauso passiert. Meine Sunrace-Kassette hat derzeit weit über 3000km drauf und da is noch nix verschlissen. die letzte Kette bin ich über 2000km gefahren...
Bei meinem Kumpel hält die XX1-Kassette seit 10500km...aber ja, bissl Panikmache wenn man 1-fach nicht mag kann ja wie immer nicht schaden.


----------



## Hoffes (23. März 2018)

Denke das da ein zu kleines Kettenblatt drauf ist und man hauptsächlich auf den kleinen ritzel rumfährt was ja leider zu einem hohen Verschleiß führt


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (23. März 2018)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> Schalterei: shimano xt 1x11 11-46 mit 34 ~ 315



guck mal hier: 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Shim...f570-48aa-be70-2cb0ef7b6379&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------

